

NYTimes Skimmer - tdonia
http://www.nytimes.com/timesskimmer/

======
pg
It's funny, but I'm already starting not to care about the NYT now that
they've announced they're going to implement a paywall. I didn't realize it
till I saw this headline, but when I read it I noticed I was thinking "Oh,
well, news about new NYT features is no longer relevant to me." I'd never made
a conscious decision not to pay for the NYT. From their point of view, it was
something even worse: I'd never even considered paying. When they announced
they were going to charge, I implicitly wrote them off. I took it for granted
that once the NYT disappeared (which is how I thought of it), I'd be getting
my news from somewhere else.

The funny thing is, paying for the NYT would be no problem for me financially.
The reason I'd never considered paying is that it just didn't seem conceivable
to pay for content. There's information you have to pay for, like research
reports, but buying that sort of thing is a whole different category in my
mind. Maybe I could be trained to think of news as something one pays for, but
I can't see how. No paywall has done that so far.

~~~
jmount
It is even funnier- the NYT seems to want credit for implementing a paywall
without the revenue. The announced the wall goes up in 2011, and in web time
scales that is equivalent to "some day in the future." Likely they need some
excuse to put a fictitious "anticipated revenue stream" into their income
projections (to boost growth and the price of their stock) but even they know
the paywall will not work (so they don't want to actually have it up).

------
tdonia
almost sort of works on the Nexus One (links don't have the proper hit states;
typography gets bizarre; attempting to zoom in activates an article). Curious
as to how it does on the iPhone and given it's sponsored (today at least) by
Blackberry, how it does there.

